# Serious Co-Authors



## Russ (May 9, 2017)

James Patterson and President Clinton will be co-authoring a thriller together.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/...nd-bill-clinton-team-up-to-write-a-novel.html

I think that one will sell a few copies!


----------



## Geo (May 9, 2017)

I think is going to be a hoot, with some serious political game...


----------



## pmmg (May 9, 2017)

Suppose I am a little dubious that Mr. Clinton will actually write any of it.


----------



## Aryth (May 9, 2017)

:O Oh. My. Word. How interesting! Like pmmg, I'm also wondering what Mr. Clinton's role in the writing process will be. Do you think that they are doing a project together just to stand out, be different or what? From what I read of the article, it doesn't sound like they knew each other beforehand. 
Maybe Clinton's role is offering details to make the book more realistic?


----------



## Insolent Lad (May 9, 2017)

Bill would certainly have no trouble writing. He's a smart guy and good with words. Coming up with interesting plots is an whole other matter.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 9, 2017)

All I can think is...why? Why does the world need this?


----------



## Geo (May 10, 2017)

pmmg said:


> Suppose I am a little dubious that Mr. Clinton will actually write any of it.



I don't see why to suspect that Mr. Clinton will not write at all. People with less writing experience and things to say had gone to write great books, so I imagine that a former US President would be more than capable to contribute as much with ideas as with a few pages. 



DragonOfTheAerie said:


> All I can think is...why? Why does the world need this?



Are you asking seriously or just trying to be cute?
A political thriller from a brilliant author and a former president sounds like a great idea. One of the reasons John le CarrÃ© novels are so good is because he actually knows what he’s talking about, as he was part of the secret service. So I can only imagine the kind of real-life details that Clinton would bring to the narrative, put that together with Patterson experience and style, and you can expect something really interesting.


----------



## Russ (May 10, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> All I can think is...why? Why does the world need this?




So let's say you want to write a book about brain surgery.  Do you think it might be cool to have a brain surgeon as a co-author?


----------



## Russ (May 10, 2017)

Aryth said:


> :O Oh. My. Word. How interesting! Like pmmg, I'm also wondering what Mr. Clinton's role in the writing process will be. Do you think that they are doing a project together just to stand out, be different or what? From what I read of the article, it doesn't sound like they knew each other beforehand.
> Maybe Clinton's role is offering details to make the book more realistic?



It is tough to say who will be doing what.  President Clinton though is an avid reader of thrillers, and sends notes with some of this thoughts on a book to his favourite authors after he reads the book and they are pretty insightful.

I really will have to try and find out how they are doing this.  You have peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2017)

I'm not with him politically, but if he really contributes to the story and it's not just an attention-grabber, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2017)

Geo said:


> I don't see why to suspect that Mr. Clinton will not write at all.



Can I answer that without breaking some rules? There's one thing I know about the Clintons, and I am sure it applies here.

Sure, I suppose he could write if he wanted to, and maybe he really is involved in this. Whether he is or not, his name on the cover will certainly help sell it. But, dubious I will remain. Sorry, I've known too many Clintons.


----------



## Russ (May 10, 2017)

pmmg said:


> Can I answer that without breaking some rules? There's one thing I know about the Clintons, and I am sure it applies here.
> 
> Sure, I suppose he could write if he wanted to, and maybe he really is involved in this. Whether he is or not, his name on the cover will certainly help sell it. But, dubious I will remain. Sorry, I've known too many Clintons.



That's funny because when he wrote his autobiography the publishers had to chop it way down to get it to a publishable length.  So he obviously can pour out the prose.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2017)

Ya know, I just don't believe anything that comes from the Clintons. That's my issue, I am sure. But, I am not sure how he could be the subject and not lead to discussing the man without his history. I am leaving it there. I'll just pass on the rest of this thread. Good luck to Mr. Clinton and his new book. I hope he has a new calling.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 10, 2017)

Russ said:


> So let's say you want to write a book about brain surgery.  Do you think it might be cool to have a brain surgeon as a co-author?



Sorry, the concept just struck me as kinda weird.


----------



## Russ (May 11, 2017)

pmmg said:


> Ya know, I just don't believe anything that comes from the Clintons. That's my issue, I am sure. But, I am not sure how he could be the subject and not lead to discussing the man without his history. I am leaving it there. I'll just pass on the rest of this thread. Good luck to Mr. Clinton and his new book. I hope he has a new calling.



Based on your comments he has always been master of fiction


----------



## Demesnedenoir (May 17, 2017)

James Patterson... that kills it for me before you even get to adding a politician's name. LOL. And it's Patterson, maybe neither of the names on the book will actually write it, heh heh heh.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (May 17, 2017)

He's a politician, blathering with the mouth or keyboard comes natural. 



Russ said:


> That's funny because when he wrote his autobiography the publishers had to chop it way down to get it to a publishable length.  So he obviously can pour out the prose.


----------

